# Question about the new Rev RCC REMOTE SWITCH DEVICE



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Gang im back with another question this time regarding the new Rev 2.4Ghz RCC REMOTE SWITCH DEVICE CRE57074 has anyone used this yet? I'm looking into getting this for my outdoor layout to run on my mainline/ future expansion and on my route to the switch yard/deck for switching but can't seem find many specs for it online as to what voltage it works on and how you link it and use it. i would think the linking part is close to the linking of Receivers in locos but nothing i could find on Aristo's site yet 

any info would be great thanks 

Kevin


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin, if you go on the Aristocraft forum (aristocraft.com) and go on the rc/battery forum, Lewis Polk addresses this very issue on a thread titled something like "the new switch controllers".

Hope this helps,

Ed


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for that info i found it here is the youtube info on there site http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=03F2E7670C07AAD3


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin. I've been testing the device for about 6 months and it works great. See see the video from Dave Bodnar's clinic at the Spring ECLSTS....

Here's a link to his Power Point presentation..

Dave Bodnar's Power Point for the Remote Switch Device 

I see you've found the youTube presentations.









I'm running 6 LGB switch motors with it. 4 stand-alone's and 2 in tandem. Push one button an both switches throw as they're wired as one.


----------



## kb4tyr (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Kevin,
I haven't had a chance to try it out yet, but I have two on order from two different vendors. We're all apparently waiting on a delayed shipment which is rumored to have arrived last Friday, 09/03/2010. Hopefully, it did and I'll be getting at least one of them in the next week or two so I can try it out. I'm really looking forward to see how it works with my old style Aristo-Craft switches. I'll let you know. I noticed from your other replies that you found the You Tube videos. You can also download a users manual on the Aristo-Craft site.
Later


----------

